#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Petrel property modeling  course

## teppi

Do anyone have the course: Petrel property modeling. Please share


Thanks in advance!See More: Petrel property modeling  course

----------


## Jasem

i need it
please help me  :Smile:

----------


## paolomaldini

share please

----------


## geoscience

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy all

----------


## geoscience

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy all

----------


## petengr

Thank you geoscience!

That was great of you. If you have the "Structure Modelling" part, please share.

Regards!

----------


## bayan

Thank you geoscience for the great post could you please share uncertaity for reservoir engineer course if you have it.
Thank you in advance

----------


## abdou2403

Many thanks geoscience for your valuable contribution to the forum,

Would you please share risk analysis and structural modelling coursesl please, 


Rgards

----------


## geoscience

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this is the structure modeling course but it is for petrel 2007

----------


## petengr

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> this is the structure modeling course but it is for petrel 2007



Thanks a lot geoscience, all the best!

----------


## timeman

Hello my dear friends
this book and other books like structural modeling using some data, could you share this data?
without this data the books are useless.

Pls i need them for my thesis

----------


## petronewbie

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> enjoy all



Great thanks brother!

----------


## petronewbie

> Thanks a lot geoscience, all the best!



wow. thx u very much, geoscience.
we're all in debt for your kindness.

by the way, do you also have: 
1. Ptrl Well Correlation
2. Ptrl Geology
3. Ptrl Mapping and Geological Workflow
4. others book Ptrl from N3XT training



if you know where to get these,
please inform. Thx again.See More: Petrel property modeling  course

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## cricasasi

> Hi friends
> Hope everything goes well with you
> I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
> if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.
> 
> My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com
> 
> Cheers.



This SLB guy is just a liar... He is just asking for exchange but I truly doubt he has all this software!!! be careful with this selfish guy !!!

----------


## andymarx077

Please do you still have Petrel property modeling training material. Please share
Thanks in advance!

----------


## blealf

can someone please share petrel 2013 license and -----

----------


## rahul39842

Please repost the material ...none of the dropbox links are active anymore ...thank you.

----------


## vmauricio1

Please upload again the course

----------


## abdou2403

Anyone could help to find this book please:

*Shared Earth Modeling, Knowledge Driven Solutions for Building and Managing Subsurface 3D Geological Models.*

Authors : PERRIN Michel   RAINAUD Jean-Franois

----------


## abdou2403

Anyone could help to find this book please:

*Shared Earth Modeling, Knowledge Driven Solutions for Building and Managing Subsurface 3D Geological Models.*

Authors : PERRIN Michel   RAINAUD Jean-Franois

----------


## geovishwa

Pls somebody share the Property modelling course data set..........

----------


## kircinek

ty yu

----------


## rhett21

Is the model still downloadable in dropbox? Thank you

----------


## ahmer1

Thank you for the share, please share next training manual related to petrel and techlog



Best regardsSee More: Petrel property modeling  course

----------


## Jack6259

Please share Petrel modeling course...

----------


## paolomaldini

Share again

----------


## Don Stroma

The download links are dead. could you please upload the files again?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Don Stroma

The download links are dead. could you please upload the files again?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## gyasibob

kindly do share link again. email me link if possible

gyasibob@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## petrolstd1

can this documents be re-uploaded please ?

----------

